
   Why Amazon Went Down, and Why It Matters - nickb
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/06/why-amazon-went-down-and-what-it-means-to-you/
======
davidw
The title should be "Why did Amazon go down?" because they don't really have
any more idea than the rest of us do.

